# Tlm



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

anyone trading this stock.
may hit 09 low soon around 9.9 .
good company.
PBR also in my radar


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

newbie said:


> anyone trading this stock.
> may hit 09 low soon around 9.9 .
> good company.
> PBR also in my radar


nobody trading it?


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Just sold out of it yesterday at $12.51.

Might buy back later.


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

KaeJS said:


> Just sold out of it yesterday at $12.51.
> 
> Might buy back later.


good job man
i am looking at entering also , later , next year


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

newbie said:


> anyone trading this stock. may hit 09 low soon around 9.9 .good company. PBR also in my radar


I have traded this stock heavily the last quarter of the year; last week I purchased shares for $12.27 and sold after 2 days for $12.93.

I also hold many shares for long term; don't think it will get as low as $10, however, but if it does, then it will become even more attractive for you know what! The P/E is ridiculously low. 

Also own & trade PBR.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> Just sold out of it yesterday at $12.51.


I bought more the day you sold. Why did you sell the day it lost around .50 cents? 

Anyway, you probably will have many chances to buy at below $13 again.


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> I have traded this stock heavily the last quarter of the year; last week I purchased shares for $12.27 and sold after 2 days for $12.93.
> 
> I also hold many shares for long term; don't think it will get as low as $10, however, but if it does, then it will become even more attractive for you know what! The P/E is ridiculously low.
> 
> Also own & trade PBR.


great companies Tgal.
PBR even more imo
great stocks to swing trade and the way iam bearish it might go lower.
have not traded it yet but i will.
i can see that u r a trader also

disclosure i dot own a single stock atm, and do not intend to own any for quite awhile.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Bought 2000 in the low 13's ( I think 13.13 and 13.08).

Sold 1000 at 14 even the next day.

Holding 1000 and have so far sold covered calls for $.40 and $.71 (bought back the .40s for .09). Will keep selling calls until it gets taken away, and will then reconsider my position.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

newbie said:


> 1. PBR even more imo.
> 2. i can see that u r a trader also


1. Yes, I like Brazilian stocks [Australia/Israel among others]. 
2. I have a long term portfolio as well, but it does not mean I can't trade [as some seem to believe that you can only be one or the other].


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> 1. Yes, I like Brazilian stocks [Australia/Israel among others].
> 2. I have a long term portfolio as well, but it does not mean I can't trade [as some seem to believe that you can only be one or the other].


heheheh 
thats ok 
one can be both.
right now i am not , not enough cash to do so , but i think that if there are signs of weathering this mess i will start accumulating some stocks for long term.
Ha 
Israeli stocks.
if one follows those , they can be extremely profitable.
Israelis are survivors as u know it CHAVERA  and therefore they have to be creative.
i am sure u know what i mean


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

Dmoney said:


> Bought 2000 in the low 13's ( I think 13.13 and 13.08).
> 
> Sold 1000 at 14 even the next day.
> 
> Holding 1000 and have so far sold covered calls for $.40 and $.71 (bought back the .40s for .09). Will keep selling calls until it gets taken away, and will then reconsider my position.


not bad at all man.
keep it up


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> I bought more the day you sold. Why did you sell the day it lost around .50 cents?
> 
> Anyway, you probably will have many chances to buy at below $13 again.


I had a few good run ups in other stocks and made a couple good trades. I didn't want to expose myself to any more risk than I needed to, so I just got rid of it. The game changes when you are holding on margin, remember? 

I wouldn't have sold if I wasn't on margin. No point in holding something to pay 4.5% on it. 

(Good news is that I have reduced my margin significantly... In 3 weeks time I will only owe $3000 in margin. )


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

newbie said:


> 1. right now i am not , not enough cash to do so , but i think that if there are signs of weathering this mess i will start accumulating some stocks for long term.
> 
> 2. if one follows those , they can be extremely profitable.


1. As you know, there are many stocks right now that are priced as in late 2009, so unless you think prices can get much lower, you might want to start your long term portfolio in the near future [I was lucky to have entered the market in late 2009, though I regret not having done so in March 09]. 

2. Indeed! They are big players in the high-tech/science fields; a model for innovation in fact, and yes ofc I know what you mean chaver.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> 1. I wouldn't have sold if I wasn't on margin. No point in holding something to pay 4.5% on it.
> 
> 2. (Good news is that I have reduced my margin significantly... In 3 weeks time I will only owe $3000 in margin. )


1. You're right.
2. Great news, keep it up!


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

For now I'm done buying. I added to 7 stocks that are long term holds.

My feeling is markets sideways 80%, large correction 20% over the next year.


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> 1. As you know, there are many stocks right now that are priced as in late 2009, so unless you think prices can get much lower, you might want to start your long term portfolio in the near future [I was lucky to have entered the market in late 2009, though I regret not having done so in March 09].
> 
> 2. Indeed! They are big players in the high-tech/science fields; a model for innovation in fact, and yes ofc I know what you mean chaver.


Chavera
eifo any iachol limtzo Gibor?
hu istalek mi haechzor.
anyway
i think we go further down on valuations.
first news of new year is Iran's first nuclear Rod has been created , i am sure u know what that can mean.
china and s. korea numbers are kinda showing different signs. some numbers will show in line while others will not.
USA numbers coming out this very first week will be very important.
europe is europe a real mess.
does anyone here realize that a large french bank was about to go bankrupt when the 5 largest central banks of several countries intervened?
that aint a rumour it is real.
as for mamchelet Israel stocks on the U.S Israeli index a lot of stuff is of great value.
Bahatzlacha bashana habaha


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

newbie said:


> 1. i think we go further down on valuations.
> 2. Bahatzlacha bashana habaha.


1. I don't mind dizzying volatility, especially now that 2011 has taught me valuable lessons! Will continue to trade TLM and other Canadian [& other] beauties, as well as add to my existing long term positions at hopefully lower prices [for good ACB's].

2. B'hatzlacha in 2012 to you too.


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> 1. I don't mind dizzying volatility, especially now that 2011 has taught me valuable lessons! Will continue to trade TLM and other Canadian [& other] beauties, as well as add to my existing long term positions at hopefully lower prices [for good ACB's].
> 
> 2. B'hatzlacha in 2012 to you too.


Toda Rabah
bahatzlacha lach gam ken.
europe was up on first day of trading.
as i told ya , that was my impression on friday with the lower closing of all mkts.
this week we r probably up unless Iran places a hold on the run , but i am almost sure the mkt will ignore it.
we will see right


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Any thoughts on my strategy going forward for TLM?

Bought 1000 for 13.13, have sold calls with net premiums of 1.02 and received 0.1377 in dividends.

Looks like I will be assigned my March $13 calls, which I am okay with (roughly 8% gain in total, or about 26.5% annualized).

I'm considering rolling over to June $14 calls which would likely be a wash in terms of premiums but would give me 1) another dividend of 13.77 cents and 2) a dollar more in capital gains. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow. Looks like I sold out a bit early, eh? 

I'm staying out for now. If it drops below 12, I'll grab again.


----------

